# Riser for a warf bow



## shawn dooley (Jul 14, 2012)

Can you use any compound bow.like a pse,bowtech


----------



## brownitisdown (Jul 15, 2012)

it needs to be late 80es or be for to work


----------



## shawn dooley (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a old Oneida bow will that.work. where do.you get the plates for it.and how do.u figure out what limbs to use


----------



## LongBowHunt (Jul 17, 2012)

Can you use and old Bear 76er handle? Cutting the piece where the limbs slide in? is there any limbs that would slide in to the pocket on this handle?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 17, 2012)

You need to talk to Roger B.  I think the old Bear Black Bear is a good one.  The geometry of the riser pockets is critical.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 17, 2012)

shawn dooley said:


> I have a old Oneida bow will that.work. where do.you get the plates for it.and how do.u figure out what limbs to use



I have yet to make a Warf, but I have done quite a bit of reading.

One of the things to look for is the angle of the limb pockets.
15 degree, to 18 degree useable, with the best being about 18 degrees. Degrees measured from vertical.
For instance, a line running North to South, and another line
taking off toward the Northeast at 15 to 18 degrees.
Too much vary from these angles will cause the limbs to carry
too much preload and stack, or not enough preload and
never get into the sweet spot of the limbs.

Other things to consider about the potential riser; size, shape and thickness of the limb pockets.
Most folks make thier own adaptor plates. Some from aluminum, some from hard, unbreakable and flexible plastics;
like Polyethelyne or Teflon. I have seen one set of plates made
from Micarda. These plates are machined to fit the plunger/dovetailed ILF fittings, and of course the limb pockets in the riser. Also in the limb pockets, the Tiller Bolts.

The limbs I have just about figured out.
Alot of the Limbs available with ILF, (short for International Limb Fittings),, are measure length and draw weight based on a 25" long riser.
Limbs are noted as Longs, Mediums, and Shorts.

25" Riser:
Longs = 70" bow
Mediums = 68" bow
Shorts = 66" bow
These limbs are made different lengths for different draw lengths. (To keep the limbs in the "sweet" spot of loaded energy.)
A good rule of thumb:
27 to 29" draw: best for Medium Limbs
Over 29": best with Long Limbs
26" and shorter draw: best with Short Limbs

Draw weight is measured at a 28" draw, on a 25" riser.
Generally, these limbs will pick up 1 pound of draw weight, per inch of riser. (This will vary some depending on the limb pocket angle; see above).

Example: You have a Black Bear Warf, 21" long Riser
and a 28" Draw Length, and you want a 42# bow.

Medium Length Limbs Rated at 38#'s would be the ticket.
That would give you a:
64" Long Recurve (25" - 21"= 4" ; 68" - 4" = 64") 
42# draw weight: (25" - 21" riser,  = 4", equates to a 4# weight gain for the 38# limbs).


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 17, 2012)

WOW.........


----------



## Dennis (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## shawn dooley (Jul 17, 2012)

Do I order the plates by the degree of the limb pockets


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 28, 2020)

Good info in this old thread.......


----------

